# Anybody have a dog from Full Moon Poodles in San Diego?



## BRY0303 (Aug 25, 2020)

I am trying to seek feedback from anyone who owns a dog from there. We have been looking at a puppy, but that breeder seems hesitant to supply the traditional health certificates. Looking for a family dog, but concerned about not having any references for her past litters?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Sorry, no personal experience with this breeder but if you have the kennel name, anyone can search the OFA database, so I've got a link to that search.

Before you go, without the official registered names of the individual dogs, it's hard to know which are their dogs for sure. I'm always puzzled by breeders who don't make that info readily available. Their website just isn't very helpful for an educated searcher. 

Two names for sure are theirs, Midnight Eclipse and Durango Rio Grande. 



https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?x=1&sort=-6&num=&registrar=AKC&namecontains=N&part=full+moon&namecontains=N&breed%5B%5D=PO+&variety%5B%5D=&sex=&country=&birthday_start_month=&birthday_start_year=&birthday_end_month=&birthday_end_year=&birthday=&rptdte_start_month=&rptdte_start_year=&rptdte_end_month=&rptdte_end_year=&rptdte=&btnSearch=Begin+Search



I also googled the Full Moon name for only Poodle Forum results, so you can get some comments from PF members. We all seem to wish they had more real, useful info on their website!



full moon poodles san diego site:www.poodleforum.com - Google Search



Just in case you haven't seen this listing, there might be some names or sites to look into:








🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------

